# Scheppach HMS 260 setup



## TomO (28 Feb 2010)

Hello guys. This is my first post although I have been using the forum for quite a while. 

I have a scheppach HMS 260, I have fiddled with it for hours on end trying to set it up correctly. So far unsuccessfully. I have had it for a few months now and i'm frustrated because I cant get it useable. 

I was wondering if any of you have any information or experience of setting up this particular machine. I have read up about setting up planner thicknessers in general, but found no guides or info that relate well to this machine.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mr Ed (28 Feb 2010)

If you contact NMA Agencies they have a secret sheet of set up tips that never shipped with the machine that help massively.

Is there something in particular that you are struggling with?

Ed


----------



## TomO (28 Feb 2010)

Its leveling the tables that is the main problem. I seem to be tinkering around for hours with the allen key nuts on the four corners of the outfeed table. But this approach is just not working.


----------



## pitch pine (1 Mar 2010)

I am local to you and could have a look..........sometimes a second pair of eyes helps. I haven't got the scheppach but have been adjusting my Jet 260 recently.


----------



## Recky33 (1 Mar 2010)

I might have to have more than one try at this as iv not sorted the sizing yet







Its still not an easy thing to do, probebly why most ppl only use the thicknessing side of it after a few years

this is for the very old HM2 combi but they they aint evolved much

If you need a clearer image PM me your email ad and i will send you the pdf I got from them

HTH

Allan


----------



## TomO (1 Mar 2010)

cheers guys. Its very kind of you to offer your help mr pitch pine I will pm my details to you, two scratching heads are always better than one. 

Thanks for that Recky, if you could send the pdf that would be great.

I think the lack of a decent straight edge is not helping. Im a pretty relaxed bloke but this is driving me up the wall!!


----------



## Recky33 (1 Mar 2010)

mail sent m8
GL


----------



## simuk (2 Mar 2010)

Been there done it got the t shirt 
these machines are a total pain to set-up & i gave up on surfacing with mine once i realised in the in feed table was twisted Now i just use for thicknessing

Have a look at this thread it might be of help 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/scheppach-hms260-planer-surfacer-t4154.html 


Simon


----------

